

Amazon close account without notification - essrbookshop

i`ve, just created an amazon seller account without any notification they just closed my seller account in order to open this account i have got an brand new credit card, my company registered and new bank account, after doing this much i`ve got closed seller account on amazon. the notification says that your account is related to another seller account which is closed by amazon earlier, i have no clue how is it possible when i`ve started selling on amazon just now. i`ve read some posts stated that amazon closed their account mistakenly and later they reopen it. but not sure about mine. could anyone please suggest what to do now. because i have invested a lot already by stocking the products in my warehouse.<p>regards,
======
DanBC
Did you contact Amazon support to tell them that this account and the account
holder has no connection to any previous accounts? What did they say?

